# Home made protein bars (And shakes)  Great Recipes..Cost effective and easy



## Vision (Oct 4, 2013)

We're always looking for ways to get our protein in with our busy and hectic lifestyles, we've tried just about everything and anything and even used some of our own ingenuity,creativity and innovation..
I figured I'd share some ideas here that I've experimented with or heard about along my travels in my diet and food consumption with this lifestyle. 

If you have any fast on the go,easy peasy japoneasy meal intake ideas, share if you will.

My theory is, if you have limited time you can always snack on a high protein meal, or in some cases DRINK your meal,just get those cals and proteins in!!!!!


High protein HOME MADE bars ( You can always add more whey if needed )







*These homemade protein bars taste amazing, almost like a brownie without the guilt. Main ingredients are chocolate whey protein and peanut butter.

**Ingredients*

2 scoops Chocolate Whey Protein Powder


3 tbsp Peanut Butter, Smooth
2 cups Oats
5 Egg Whites
3 Bananas, Medium
1 ounce Honey
4 ounces Skim Milk
1.5 tsp Cinnamon
*Cooking Instructions*

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.
Place the oats in a blender or food processor and pulse until they reach a flour-like texture. Now place the oats in a mixing bowl and add in the cinnamon and chocolate whey protein powder. Next add in the peanut butter and mix thoroughly.
Mash your bananas and add them to this mixture, along with the honey and egg whites. Mix well. Finally, add the skim milk and mix again.
Pour batter into a 9x9 or 9x13 greased baking pan. You may also use a pan lined with parchment paper.
Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out clean from the center of the pan. Allow the bars to cool and then cut into 6 bars. You may also cut them into 8 servings if you prefer a lower calories, lowerprotein bar.
If using a 9x9 pan the bars with be a little thicker. Cooking time may vary.



*Serving Suggestions*

Makes 6 protein bars.


*Nutritional Info*



Calories: 374


*Protein: **23.5*


*g (depending upon personal preference)*
Carbs: 42


g
Fat: 8


g







-----------------------------------

I've personal tried these and found these to be my favorite of all the recipes I've tried.

_*Enjoy,
Vision*_
​


----------



## Denial Craig (Oct 12, 2013)

from your recipe, I enjoyed it...!
Very tasty...!


----------



## Christsean (Oct 12, 2013)

Denial Craig said:


> from your recipe, I enjoyed it...!
> Very tasty...!



Thanks for the update bro!! Vision has great recipes for all kinds of things!!


----------



## HellionGT (Nov 10, 2013)

Going to try these!!


----------



## Shivalismith (Nov 10, 2013)

if it is that much tasty and nutritious then why not to give it a try .. i am all set to give it a go right now


----------



## Denial Craig (Nov 11, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Thanks for the update bro!! Vision has great recipes for all kinds of things!!



Thank you for your appreciation bro...! Also please update me how to make a grilled pizza...!




immigration and citizenship australia


----------



## Vision (Nov 12, 2013)

anyone else have any ideas?  I will post more, But I would like to see and try some of your ideas as well!


----------

